
 Announcing Amazon Virtual Private Cloud (Amazon VPC) - prakash
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=489
======
swombat
Tip: the actual announcement is at the end. The rest is a fluff piece on cloud
computing.

Basically, this VPC business seems like a VPN on top of EC2 - which is nice,
but surely can already be largely achieved by installing something like
OpenVPN. The only extra I see is the ability to firewall off your own cloud
servers effectively (assuming Amazon's firewall is reliable - which I guess it
is).

